# Bowcast at Snowbird



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

The wife and I headed up to Snowbird for the first time today to shoot at the bowcast. We arrived around 10:00 and signed in then waited for the tram to take us up. As we were waiting I talked with some other guys who have participated in this event for the last couple of years. They were talking about the long distance shooting and one target was 139 yards this year. I was excited to hear how changeling and technical the cources were. This year they have several different courses. Starting on top at 11,000 ft they have the 46 rail mountain mile course and the FMP course both heading down to the mule deer foundation course. They also have the Hoyt and Easton courses towards the bottom. We decided to take the intermediate FMP course. As we started down the steep country they have 10 different targets set at all different angles. The ARC on my rangefinder came in handy today. The target we enjoyed the most was a mule deer 75 yards straight down hill with only a little window to shoot through with trees on each side. We had a great time hiking down and enjoying the beautiful country. A couple different areas we hiked down were really steep with cliffs all around us. If you decide to take this course make sure you have some good hiking boots and have good foot placement in these areas. We passed 3 people who were headed back because they fell down and broke cams and limbs on their bows. The only thing that could have been a little better is to have more targets set up along the course. Other than that we had a great experience today for our first time shooting at the Bowcast.


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

I've never done that shoot. It looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like an outstanding shoot. Definitely an event for serious, new-breed archers. I was thinking of going, but Bowcast is no place for an old man looking to teach archery to kids.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

It was a great shoot. Lots of work went into the event and along with a great shoot, there were some fantastic vendors on hand. I did the FMP course as well but it wasn't intermediate. It was the same difficulty as the Elite course. The "Elite" course didn't mean that it was "Elite". It meant that it was set up by the Elite archery guys. My legs are aching today and he was right about the good boots. I made the mistake of wearing tennis shoes for the course and my toes were CRAMMED into the front of my shoes for so long, they may never be the same. I seriously can hardly walk down the stairs today. My thighs are shot for a bit and hope they begin working again soon. There was an intermediate course at the bottom end of the mountain but I never gave it a whirl. We had some fun on the practice range however. This shoot was great for ALL ages and levels except the ones that Finn mentioned. I didn't see much for the beginner. Something that they may have to look more into.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I did the shoot the first year and after taking 2+ hours to shoot 10 targets haven't been back. How whe the wait times between targets this year?


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

A couple of more targets would have been nice but I thought the endurance style shoot was really neat. Out of all the different shoots I have been to this one was the best because of how it was set up. We didn't wait for anyone or have anyone behind us until the last target. Ended up learning a couple of things shooting the last target with another group so it worked out well.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Who won the endurance shoot? What did they win?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Mountain Time said:


> Who won the endurance shoot? What did they win?


Steven Price one the mountain mile. He was lightning fast as he didn't shoot worth a darn. His prize was a New Zeland red stag hunt a carbon element bow and a sunnto core watch. Quite the package.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

The shoot looks fun all except for the running part. Lol i wont even run to the fridge for ice cream.

I dont know what to think about a guy that cant hit a target and wins a shoot. It seems like they should give a steeper time penalty for a miss. Maybe they will fix it for next year.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> Mountain Time said:
> 
> 
> > Who won the endurance shoot? What did they win?
> ...


Ken, that is a nice prize. It should have been yours! Did you do participate? How was the course?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Mountain Time said:


> alpinebowman said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="Mountain Time":1djjs8v9]Who won the endurance shoot? What did they win?
> ...


Ken, that is a nice prize. It should have been yours! Did you do participate? How was the course?[/quote:1djjs8v9]

I did participate. It was a cool course with some intense vertical. You know it is tough when my best time for a mile was 19:39, granted there is probably 2 min. of shoot time in there. I ended up third and don't think I could have caught 1st if I hit all of the targets. I should have had second but wiffed an easy shot when close to second and never recovered on the short course.

you should have come and won it all. the funny thing was most of the top people beat out the crazy athletes in the field. Granted I couldn't hold up to those that were running 40 miles of trails on the weekend.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

My third year attending, and I have to say this year's was my least favorite yet... small targets dominated the range, rockchucks, foxes, pigs, bobcats, etc... Where were all the deer, elk, sheep and other "big game" targets they had last year?
Of the 11 people I went with and three who traveled with me, none of them were happy with the target selection, and most were disappointed with the way the various ranges were set up. 
Not to mention that we shot the Elite course on Saturday - first tram up, and then we went directly to the intermediate course and we'd only gotten through the first half of the range when one of the range volunteers came up on a polaris n told us the range was closed at 4 and we had to walk off without shooting the back half of the course. You'd think they would have told us that when we started shooting the course instead of making us walk all the way off the top end without shooting...


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah the target selection could have been better. As far as the shooting time information they had it posted on a big sign where you signed in at. That's too bad no one mentioned that when you signed in.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Usually on a ski hill, when they state a time they close they are referring to not allowing anyone else to enter the ski lift, and then they sweep the hill at 5 or 5:30 or so, not "Oh yeah, sure it's 2:30 now and it'll take about 3 hours to shoot it, so go have a good afternoon shoot n we'll see ya when your done." and they show up at 4 and kick you off. 

Just leaves a bad taste ... I forgot to mention that when they came to tell us to get out, we asked if we could get a ride down in the polaris n they said they aren't allowed to (had room for 4 people and there were 2 of us) and then as we're walking out the trail there are 3 other guys still shooting the course that had already been told to stop and hike out the trail, and then as we get to the bottom the staffers drive past us and the 3 other shooters are in the back of the polaris... I just don't feel that is a good way to get people to come back. All total, I figure [email protected] lost some $440 just from our group in participant fees for next year.


----------

